# My new 2006 Allez Elite



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,
This is my first post. I went to a LBS and purchased my new bike there unfortuately they only had a triple, since i live in FL there is no need for the triple. I also got the specialized carbon comp shoes an ultegra pedals. So, i have to wait until Friday to get my new bike. I can't wait to get it and start putting some serious miles on it. This is my first road bike. I will post pic as soon as i get it.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

congrats you lucky bastard  do post pics asap, i just got a double 2005 Allez Elite. Unless you're really concerned about the weight a triple doens't really matter.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got the flo red. Have to wait till friday though.  I'm going nuts here.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

The guy at my LBS told me there was no need for a triple because the area here in Fort Myers is very flat. Then his co-worker also recommended a double (btw he is a local pro rider). 

What color is your '05?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it red again this year? I've got the red one too.

Yeah Apparently they were out of Triples in my area, I live in Toronto, there aren't mountains but there are a good number of medium hills. 

Initially I wanted a triple too but i settled on a double , and we're young so it doens't really matter to us.

It's a great bike. Hang in there and try not to think about it! It's only monday!

here's my bike... in stock. i'm not sure what i want to call her yet


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah they only offer the red/white version or all black. Black was too bland for my tastes.


----------



## k.buz (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats!! I just picked my Triple on Friday. Of course, it rained all day Friday, and I had to work all day Saturday, so Sunday was it's maiden voyage. I love it! But watch the breaks...they are not the greatest, I'm swapping mine out soon. Have fun!!!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Whch brakes are you going to install?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

lookin' at the reviews, they suggested Koolstops. I've looked into it and probably get some soon. 

Wipe down the bike at the forks and rear stays, when you use the brakes there is a lot of black brake bits that fly off and rest on your frame/fork. it's annoying to clean and see.

The brake pads per say aren't the worst but they're very mediocre. I'm going to upgrade when I have got all my other accessories. Just learn to feather the brakes in the meantime.


----------



## k.buz (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm going with Kool Stops also. I thought maybe it was just that the pads needed to be broken in, but after 75 miles on it, they are no better. On flats they're ok, but where I live there's alot of hills with stops signs at the bottom. Being able to stop is a good thing!!!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I will have to ask my LBS about ths brakes. I may not need them b/c as i said before it is very flat here. However it is very hot and i have to watch out for hurricanes here in Fort Myers. Hopefully Rita misses us.


----------



## Beer (Sep 4, 2005)

Chiming in because mine (06 Elite, double, red) should be delivered (I hope!) to my LBS today. This is also my first road bike and I'm pretty excited. I am anxious though because I still haven't decided on pedals and shoes.....going nuts looking at all of the reviews!

Any recommendations?

Congrats to all of you. Are any of you as impatient as I am?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Good Choice beer!

My LBS was clearing 05 stock so I got my bike built on the spot, after 1.5 hours of haggling. (You should always try  ) It was exciting of course! 

I've been looking for pedals/shoes too. Probably going Shimano, PD-R6610 seem ok... and Road shoes also Shimano... R120 or R151s

Welcome to the family, just get out there and ride!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm on board as well! Picked mine up on Friday. Its an '05 triple, looks just like OneGear's ride. Absolutely love the red! I got a great deal on it. It helps the haggling process when you let them know you will add a computer, pedals, pump, or whatever. 

For pedals I went with some double sided Shimano SPD mountain pedals. I have some cheap mountain shoes so my plan is to use these through the fall and winter and put them on my MTB in the spring and get something road specific for the Allez.

Anyone know of a good doublesided road pedal?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I also have the shimano ultegra pedals supposed to be better than the 105 line b/c of the sealed bearings also slightly lighter, if that really matters to you. Should reflect most of the grit and last longer. As for shoes, '06 Specialized Comp Carbon.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry total newb here. ???


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

not sure Crum, I'm going to go with one of the Ultegra series.. and maybe Carbon soled shoes if I can find a good deal. 

You lovin' the ride or what?? I have no complaints what so ever, wish I had a wireless computer though, oh well. I like the Cadence feature on my Sigma BC1600



Jnim, how are those Specialized shoes? they are compatible with Shimano right? What shimano pedals?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

oooohhh, i also have the specialized turbo computer that is wireless and has a cadence feature.
alas, it doesn't come in till friday. They definately steered me toward the specialized parts, i didn't mind because the kid who helped me out is the shop mechanic and wasn't just after comission, basically because who won't get it. So , i guess he was only trying to sell me what i needed. Actually the guy at the lbs was just going to switch out the triple crank for a double but his manager said it would void the warranty. 3 more days!!!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Jnim, how are those Specialized shoes? they are compatible with Shimano right? What shimano pedals?[/QUOTE]



I tried them on and they are very comfy and stiff. They have the standard 3 hole on the bottom. So, they are compatible. 

Just curious, but i purchased a specialized pump the bolts underneath the bottle cage. has anyone else mounted a pump on their bike? Or, should i have gone with the smaller CO2 pump? Will it get in the way? And should i mount it on the vertical post or the angled post?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Haven't got a pump yet either. I'm looking to get all that and the saddle bag probably 80 cubic, spare tubes and repair kits very soon.. I might go with CO2, I don't want a huge tube hanging off my frame. Unless I can get one that can fit into the Saddle bag.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

that's what i was thinking too, i got the small specialized bag that holds a spare tube and my patch kit. I looking to get a small toolkit to fit in their. Proly one of those mulit jobs that are mulit-function and small to fit in the small saddle bag. The pump is actually prett small only about 6 inches tall.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

You may be able to get a good deal on some '05 comp carbons since the '06's are already out. the only diff is that the 05's are silver.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

for sure dude.

good looking shoes.. Shimanos are a bit bland.. how much were those?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Shoes*










Here are my shoes, have'nt rode with them yet b/c i have yet to receive my bike.  
Oh well, the best things come to those who wait.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Like those shoes! How do the carbon shoes compare to the cheaper sport shoes?

I took the shop guys rec and went w CO2 for a pump. Smaller, lighter and I don't believe I would have a good time trying to cram 120psi into a tire using a frame pump on the road side. 

To answer OneGear about the ride, This was the first road bike I tried and kept coming back to it after I tried others because it seemed to fit me perfectly. Some pain in my right neck, arm, and wrist at first but its going away as my sorry body gets used to the bike. Planning on getting a road helmet (maybe a red specialized lid  ) in a couple of weeks which will hopefully help as well. Strangely enough, I ended up getting the BC 1600 as well. The cadence function keeps me cranking away!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Cadence is the way to go! Nothing like keeping up RPMs and pushin' yourself on 'Big Red' 

the accessories are freakin' expensive though.

to buy list:

Shoes
Pedals
Saddle bag
Pump
tubes
patch kit


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear said:


> for sure dude.
> 
> good looking shoes.. Shimanos are a bit bland.. how much were those?




They were $160. Kinda pricey but they will last me a very long time. The difference between these and the cheaper sport are...1 the carbon are not made to walk in, the red parts at the front and back of the shoe are hard plastic. The sport shoes have a little more flex and they have small peices of rubber on the soles so you can walk around a bit in the sport shoes. The carbon are also lighter and stiffer to transfer power to the pedals.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

guys use the big reply button on the bottm, its easier to keep track of posts when its in choronolgical order... damn post tree things...

Yeah I am looking into the Comp Road now. No carbon cuz i can't afford that but the S shoes are quite sharp. Nowhere near your budget


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, only one more day til I get my hands on this great bike. WHEW! Can't wait!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Only one more day til I get my hands on this sweet bike!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear if you go into "my account" then choose edit options. Under edit options you can change the way posts are viewed the default setting is hybrid, change it to 'linear-oldest to newest" makes it a lot easier to view the thread.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks I just did that, works a whole lot better now!

Almost there man, you've almost got that brand new bike! take lots of pics before you ride it for the first time


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

crumjack said:


> I'm on board as well! Picked mine up on Friday. Its an '05 triple, looks just like OneGear's ride. Absolutely love the red! I got a great deal on it. It helps the haggling process when you let them know you will add a computer, pedals, pump, or whatever.
> 
> For pedals I went with some double sided Shimano SPD mountain pedals. I have some cheap mountain shoes so my plan is to use these through the fall and winter and put them on my MTB in the spring and get something road specific for the Allez.
> 
> Anyone know of a good doublesided road pedal?


I've got 6500 miles with Speedplay X-3s, replaced by X-5s. Free float, which is really good for bad knees, easy to clip in and out. Not for everyone, and walking with the cleats can be like ice skating, so if you do go this route, look at getting cleat covers, too.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

*My 2 fast rides.*

Sorry about the pic quality had to use my cell becasue i can't find my usb cord for my camera.  Oh well...enjoy!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats a thing of beauty, those bottle cages are nicely colour coordinated. 

how many miles ya got on it now? I was beginning to think you 'used' us and rode off with the bike


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear said:


> Thats a thing of beauty, those bottle cages are nicely colour coordinated.
> 
> how many miles ya got on it now? I was beginning to think you 'used' us and rode off with the bike



I actually just got it today b/c the LBS was swamped and couldn't finish building it til yesterday. So I got it today around 6, and went for a ride after i was fitted for it. I just did an easy 7 mile ride. I will go for a long one tomorrow. ~15-20 miles.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just been riding about 5~6 miles these past 3 days and my a** is quite sore. Oh well. i feel like a little kid just learning how to ride all over again. My wind is what is keeping me from going a longer distance. In fact, i hardly feel anything in my legs. I can go at 16~17 mph for the 5 mile ride then the lungs give. I am only 23 but I haven't done anything aerobic for about 7 months. That may not seem like a long time to some of you, but I am used to working out and running everyday since i was 13. Let's just say I am used to performing at a high level,(I was a pitcher in college for 3 years) and on this bike i feel like it owns me. Since I moved to FL from IN i lost my motivation somewhere. Low and behold i found it again in cycling. I just need to remember it's only been a few days and i have been getting better every day. The endurance will come.  I love this sport.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just am wondering how long will it take me to get my endurance up to do longer rides? I only ask this becasue my LBS invited me to their group rides. Except the ride 20 miles at 18~20 mph. There is no way i could keep up. I'll try to ride longer distances at an easier pace then work up my speed and cadence.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> I just am wondering how long will it take me to get my endurance up to do longer rides? I only ask this becasue my LBS invited me to their group rides. Except the ride 20 miles at 18~20 mph. There is no way i could keep up. I'll try to ride longer distances at an easier pace then work up my speed and cadence.


7 month layoff shouldn't hurt you so much in terms of endurance. You should be in ok shape from all those years of sports.

That said, are you wearing proper shorts? If so, the pain in the ass will go away after a few more rides, if after a bunch of rides it still hurts then you might have a small issue.

I do about 20 miles at 17 +/- 1mph... and 30miles at 16 mph.

If your lungs are giving out then you might be working too hard... what kind of gears are you riding? Are you mashing or spinning? If you're on the big chainring and low gear at all times then you may go faster but you will tire a lot faster. Try going on the small chainring and higher gears and spin.. there are lots of threads on this so you should search (beginner's forum). 

It's all about aerobics, do you havea cadence computer? those are pretty handy. you should be spinning at 90-110rpm, that is the generally accepted zone for flats. it will definitely drop on hills. I'm no expert but that's what i've learned.

You might want to describe your riding styles for others to analyze... 

Your plan is good but you need to check out your technique, that might be why you are tiring faster... check tire pressure too.

I'd ride with your LBS if I were you, it's a good experience. you need to keep the wheel steady and dont' make contact with anyone. If you can't, don't go yet. And you might need to pull, so if you aren't ready for that then don't go. Ask if there are beginner rides. as for the speed and distance, group rides will be faster because of the drafting effect, solos are always a bit slower because you have to break the wind by yourself. Just keep training and riding more, it will come, remember to drink about an ounce of water/drink every 10-15 mins, always have enough water for the ride, and eat before you go, and eat before you get hungry on the road. 

let us know how it goes


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been trying to spin, but i think i am spinning too fast. I ride on the smaller gear in front and the 3rd smalllest in the rear. I have pearl izumi dynasensor shorts and they are great my bum just needs to get used to the saddle i guess. It is only slightly uncomfortable, not unbearable. I have a set of Louis Garneau bibs on order. I have no discomfort in my legs just out of breath, my computer has a cadence option but the shop didn't put it on. I think i will have to install that baby.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

You would be surprised how quickly you can lose endurance after that long of time. I haven' done anything but have a "good time" with my friends before i moved. I still have a decent build. I am 5'9" 165lbs. 
My average speed is low because i have to stop for gates in and out of my place at the entrance. In fact, I have to use a keycard to enter. Unless i get lucky and a car is in front of me.
Also, I'm a little nervous to cross a serious intersection outside my subdivision. I've been going the other way where it dead ends, and from there and back it is 5.5 miles. It is really busy and I have to cross it in order to get to the path that runs a long way. Any tips for crossing a busy intersection at a light, and the rode i am crossing is a divided roadway?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Also, the groupride is 26 miles not 20. They say they will vary the speed, but i don't want to be the slowpoke at the back of the pack.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> You would be surprised how quickly you can lose endurance after that long of time. I haven' done anything but have a "good time" with my friends before i moved. I still have a decent build. I am 5'9" 165lbs.
> My average speed is low because i have to stop for gates in and out of my place at the entrance. In fact, I have to use a keycard to enter. Unless i get lucky and a car is in front of me.
> Also, I'm a little nervous to cross a serious intersection outside my subdivision. I've been going the other way where it dead ends, and from there and back it is 5.5 miles. It is really busy and I have to cross it in order to get to the path that runs a long way. Any tips for crossing a busy intersection at a light, and the rode i am crossing is a divided roadway?


Mmm busy intersections... dont' worry everyone is nervous of you too. the question is a bit broad, but I just follow as if I was in a car. If you're waiting on a red maybe you want to climb to the front and stay to the right (not in the right turn lanethough), and when it turns green stay to the right(to let the other cars get through the intersection) and get ready to merge back into traffic. Make sure eveyrone sees you. 

Not sure what a divided roadway is.. I'm assuming its a four way intersection with lights.



jnims29 said:
 

> Also, the groupride is 26 miles not 20. They say they will vary the speed, but i don't want to be the slowpoke at the back of the pack.


You're gonna be the slowpoke once in your life, everyone starts there man. Try to learn all the basics quickly and you can move up the peckin' order, you're new to the sport, you start at the bottom, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> I've been trying to spin, but i think i am spinning too fast. I ride on the smaller gear in front and the 3rd smalllest in the rear. I have pearl izumi dynasensor shorts and they are great my bum just needs to get used to the saddle i guess. It is only slightly uncomfortable, not unbearable. I have a set of Louis Garneau bibs on order. I have no discomfort in my legs just out of breath, my computer has a cadence option but the shop didn't put it on. I think i will have to install that baby.



From my experience... if you are bouncing up and down off the saddle and your legs are too fast, you are on too high a gear. if you are using a lot of strength to turn the crank, you are mashing. the point where you are pedalling with a bit of resistance but it feels good, that is where you are spinning

Don't know why they wouldn't set up the cadence for you, I always have it turned on. It's good for noobies who dont' want to count how many times your leg comes up


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear said:


> From my experience... if you are bouncing up and down off the saddle and your legs are too fast, you are on too high a gear. if you are using a lot of strength to turn the crank, you are mashing. the point where you are pedalling with a bit of resistance but it feels good, that is where you are spinning
> 
> Don't know why they wouldn't set up the cadence for you, I always have it turned on. It's good for noobies who dont' want to count how many times your leg comes up



Thanks a bunch onegear, on all the answers! I can't wait till my ride tomorrow. I think at times i am spinning. Have to work on it. Only 3rd day in the saddle. WHEW!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

no problem, let us know how it goes. just try to get the hang of it and soon u'll be spinnin whenever you want.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ultegra on 2005 Allez Elite?*

Does anyone have the 2005 Allez Elite?

My rear derailleur is Ultegra... I thought it was suppsoed to be 105...
the LBS never gave me a full list of parts ...

anyone else have this?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah the '06 is like that too...interesting...hmm


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

4th day in the saddle (after getting my bike 4 days ago) did my longest ride today; 10 miles in 42 minutes. Ave. speed was 15 mph. I am getting up there.


----------



## Nde (Sep 26, 2005)

OneGear said:


> Does anyone have the 2005 Allez Elite?
> 
> My rear derailleur is Ultegra... I thought it was suppsoed to be 105...
> the LBS never gave me a full list of parts ...
> ...


I just purchased a new 2005 Allez Elite. Can't afford the 06 and the 05 was only $750 new. Anyway, 105s for everything except for the brakes and front derail. I got a new set of 105 brakes front and back new on Ebay for $25. Replaceing the stock brakes. Sorry, I'm new to road biking.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

To answer OneGear, my '05 Elite has a 105 rear. Ultegra's a step up so your in great shape there. My LBS once said that exact components can sometimes vary from the manufacturers spec list (though a rear derailleur would seem an odd variance).

Jnim, stay on the bike, you're in better shape than I (6' 220, 28 years) but I've went from feeling near death after 10 miles to averaging a tad under 17mph over 20+ miles. I know I'm still slow but I also know I'm getting better. BTW, I live in Indy, what part of Indiana you from?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am originally from Valparaiso. Now i live in Fort Myers. Today was my 5th day and i did 15 miles, it took 1 hr 2 min. So my ave. was right around 15mph. It would have been faster but, for 2.5 miles, my front brake was dragging. I was struggling to go 13mph. Then after i fixed it, it was like someone unhooked the trailer. My '06 Allez elite has an ultegra rear derailer also.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

*I Really Love This Sport*

I must say i have ridden my bike everyday since i brought it home from the shop. Everday I am getting faster, smoother and able to ride further. I did 16 miles today in 57 minutes. It's been 6 days, I haven't ridden a bike in 10 years and it was a mountain bike. I rode it for fun because i was only 13. I wish i would have found this sport sooner. I'd be in much better shape.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Crum: yeah, a bit of a lottery there, I don't quite understand it myself  wish they threw in some nicer tires and rims too!


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

The '95 Allez Elite was originally specced (at least on the website) and delivered with Ultegra rear. I'm guessing they switched to 105 when Shimano went to the 10-speed Ultegra. 

Fortunately I have an early one


----------



## jc1981 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Do you recommend it?*



jnims29 said:


> 4th day in the saddle (after getting my bike 4 days ago) did my longest ride today; 10 miles in 42 minutes. Ave. speed was 15 mph. I am getting up there.


I am thinking on getting the Allez Comp in a couple of month I like it because it's on my price range, I am scared on spending that kind of money and me not liking later on.
I mainly want to bike to train of my mountain bike.
What do you think of the bike so far?
Did you pay the same what it says on the specialized web site?

is their that much difference between the '05 and '06 specs and price wise?

Thanks in advance

John C.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

You're picking an expensive and very nice bike just to 'train off your mountain bike'
suprised someone is forking out that kind of dough for MTB training, but its your money 
Theres a good chance you might not like the mtb afterwards, be forwarned 

The Allez Comp... ahh... great bike. I rode it at the LBS before I got the Elite. I remember feeling sad that I was not actually buying the bike. It's really smooth, responsive, and I like how it rides very much. 

You shouldn't be afraid of not liking the bike you buy, if you do your research and ask questions, and actually 'RIDE' the bike, you ought not to have any remorse. Try different bikes too, take it out for a ride, it's the only way you know if the bike works for you.

It seems the 2005 model has the Ultegra/Duraace gears and the 2006 has 105 10spd. The 2005 model looks a heck of a lot better at the moment. I think Specialized introduced a new line of bikes to top the Expert Allez class this year maybe that is why all the gears are bumped down one class. You should be saving buying the 2005 also, and in my newbie eyes i'd go with the Comp of 2005


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

jc1981 said:


> I am thinking on getting the Allez Comp in a couple of month I like it because it's on my price range, I am scared on spending that kind of money and me not liking later on.
> I mainly want to bike to train of my mountain bike.
> What do you think of the bike so far?
> Did you pay the same what it says on the specialized web site?
> ...


I would definately recommend this bike. However, mine is the elite and not the comp. The main difference is components. I paid exactly what the Specialized sight says the MSRP is $1200. It seems the comp has the same components as the elite only difference is paint for '06 and it has mavic wheels but, i can't see the justification of $500 more then the elite. Like OneGear said if you want the comp get an '05.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

how's the riding Jnims? I've been bogged down at work too much this week, gets dark before I get off... can't wait unitl the weekend, I've got my Ultegra R6610 pedals and Specialized Road Comp shoes this week. it's only wednesday


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear said:


> how's the riding Jnims? I've been bogged down at work too much this week, gets dark before I get off... can't wait unitl the weekend, I've got my Ultegra R6610 pedals and Specialized Road Comp shoes this week. it's only wednesday


Riding has been great, in 6 days i have 74 miles one the bike. My avg speed is up to 16~17mph for 16 miles. Yesterdday was the first day i didn't ride since i bought it. This week, my goal is to keep up teh same pace for 20 miles then go faster. My bum isn' even sore any more! Also how are the new pedals and shoes? Pretty sweet aren't they?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I did my longest ride today. I did a 26 mile group ride, and had no problem keeping up. My ave. speed was 19 mph. The only part that was tough was that the team riders sprint for the last mile and a half. Needless to say i couldn't not keep up. Oh-well most of them are local pro riders. So i don't feel so bad. Plus I have only been riding a little over a week. I am very pleased with my performance.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Lookin' strong dude

Haven't tried the shoes and pedals yet due to work, but I'm aiming at doing 100 miles spread over 3 days this weekend, (it's Thanksgiving in Canada), and I just can't wait to get on that bike, first thing saturday morning


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

OneGear said:


> Lookin' strong dude
> 
> Haven't tried the shoes and pedals yet due to work, but I'm aiming at doing 100 miles spread over 3 days this weekend, (it's Thanksgiving in Canada), and I just can't wait to get on that bike, first thing saturday morning


How did the ride go? Riding for me has been great! I go around 18-20 miles and ave. 18mph pretty easily.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

It didn't go so well, most of the course was Uphill and the winds were torrid that weekend. I went for 20 miles or so and was not well equipped at all. I was still wearing my shorts and shortsleeve. It was way too cold for that kind of clothing.

I've picked up the appropriate stuff this weekend so I hope to get out everyweekend now. Clipless is nuts, I like the shoes and the pedals, still getting used to the feel though, platform pedals and running shoes were a lot more flexible.

Also blew my first tube last night! Luckily I'd picked up a pump last weekend and some spare tubes. I was fiddling around with the front wheel and testing my mini pump, when the valve stem that joins with the rubber ripped. Was not impressed, the LBS put a cheap tube in there, was definitely not the TurboLight Specialized as described on the website.
At least I know the pump works


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah i had the same problem w/ the specialized mini-pump, i went ahead and went with CO2. The mini-pump actually bent the valve stem. No good! It is also worth it to get a quality floor pump with a pressure valve. Specialized and Giant both make nice pumps around $40 usd. Worth every penny.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Im trying to get my hands on a Park Tools pump, PFP3 probably. Failing that I will probably get some cheap Floorpump with a pressure gauge.

Yeah I put the Bontrager tube in, and then pumped it and was careful not to force the valve stem too much. It's a Topeak Mini Master Blaster DX, i'm impressed with it. I dont' think i gave it more than 50 strokes when it was within operating PSI... I think it's around 80 or 90 PSI at the moment, I don't have time to try pumping it to 100. It'll get me home, thats all that matters to me.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Tubes*

Yeah, I ripped the valve stem off one of the specialized tubes, also had one pop while hanging in the garage. Have Bontrager tubes now and no issues. Definitely get a floor pump. I picked up a Serfas floor pump for $20US when I bought the bike. A little stiff at first but it gets broken in after a few weeks.

Jnims is rockin! My 20 mile avg speed is around 17mph solo. I'm going to try to find some end of season group rides to get a feel for those.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

When I did my first group ride i was quite intimidated. I have only been riding for 3 weeks and when i did the group ride a little over a week. We went 26 miles and my ave. was 19. I was amazed. Now my solo rides are at 18mph ave. like i mentioned but i am still getting faster working on my stroke and spinning.
The original tubes on the allez are not that good i did the same and ripped the stem got some continental tubes and they are "bomb-proof" as my shop mechanic says. they have lasted 150 miles w/o a hiccup. I only have 194 miles on my bike and i have had it for 3 weeks now. I need to do sme longer rides.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

so, hows everyone doing one year on?

my allez has taken some modification in the past year. i recently dropped the Specialized Mondo tires and put on Michelin Carbons i got off ebay. I also got 105 brakes and Koolstops to go with them. i got a Master Blaster frame pump and Axiom Kompress Air floor pump which is pretty solid. Sadly I've only got 700 miles on my ride so far. I haven't gone out as much as i'd liked with school and stuff. How are you guys enjoying the Elite?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

OneGear said:


> so, hows everyone doing one year on?
> 
> my allez has taken some modification in the past year. i recently dropped the Specialized Mondo tires and put on Michelin Carbons i got off ebay. I also got 105 brakes and Koolstops to go with them. i got a Master Blaster frame pump and Axiom Kompress Air floor pump which is pretty solid. Sadly I've only got 700 miles on my ride so far. I haven't gone out as much as i'd liked with school and stuff. How are you guys enjoying the Elite?


Hey One Gear!
My mods to the Allez so far do include Koolstop pads, also switched to Vittoria Open Corsas (probikekit), and a Toupe saddle. The Toupe has been a great saddle and is getting better with age. Much better than the Avatar stone. 

I'm considering a new set of wheels right now. I know the board favors handbuilts but Ksyriums are darn sexy and Neuvations seem like the best deal at the moment. We'll see what happens.

In addition to the Allez, I picked up a Nishiki road bike and converted it to a fixed gear. In the process, I spent more on tools than components. Between all of my bikes, I have about 2300 miles in 2006, 2600 miles since I bought Allez last September. My longest ride so far has been 162 miles in the Ride Across Indiana. All in all the Allez has been a great all-around bike!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Hey One Gear!
> My mods to the Allez so far do include Koolstop pads, also switched to Vittoria Open Corsas (probikekit), and a Toupe saddle. The Toupe has been a great saddle and is getting better with age. Much better than the Avatar stone.
> 
> I'm considering a new set of wheels right now. I know the board favors handbuilts but Ksyriums are darn sexy and Neuvations seem like the best deal at the moment. We'll see what happens.
> ...


really, wow you have been a busy body. i started the season late this year (June), and i haven't managed a century yet, I've still been riding solo between 1 and 2 hours. going between home and university it's a bit hard to join a Club or make hardcore cycling friends. How do you like that Toupe? and how much was it? I was thinking of upgrading because I still have some issues with the Avatar. Does the toupe solve the sitbone problem? Or maybe I'll stay with it this season and upgrade over the winter when i get some fresh funds. how do you know if it fits you? I don't feel very comfortable on my avatar but i don't know if it's incorrect width or just the saddle. btw what helmet did you end up getting? weren't you looking into the Decibel? Congrats on the Ride Across Indiana, and good mileage this season. how many miles are you averaging a week? you must have a lot of free time :thumbsup:


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

OneGear said:


> really, wow you have been a busy body. i started the season late this year (June), and i haven't managed a century yet, I've still been riding solo between 1 and 2 hours. going between home and university it's a bit hard to join a Club or make hardcore cycling friends. How do you like that Toupe? and how much was it? I was thinking of upgrading because I still have some issues with the Avatar. Does the toupe solve the sitbone problem? Or maybe I'll stay with it this season and upgrade over the winter when i get some fresh funds. how do you know if it fits you? I don't feel very comfortable on my avatar but i don't know if it's incorrect width or just the saddle. btw what helmet did you end up getting? weren't you looking into the Decibel? Congrats on the Ride Across Indiana, and good mileage this season. how many miles are you averaging a week? you must have a lot of free time :thumbsup:


Free time can be challenging but I've settled into a nice schedule with my family and though she gets annoyed at time, my wife understands I really enjoy cycling and its my outlet to relax. I avg around 100 miles/wk, usually 24 on a Tues/Th training ride hammerfest and a long ride on the weekend. Some weeks its more, some less.

As for the helmet, I settled on a Limar from nashbar for about $30. Its red and black to match my bike and Sidis! Yes, I have some poser in me! The spec helmets, in addition to being overpriced, didn't fit me well. They just seemed heavy and awkward on me. YMMV

Really loving the Toupe. It has gotten better with age (getting the flex broken in). Most specialized dealers have a measuring device thats the equivalent of memory foam next to a ruler. My stock avatar was 155mm wide. I needed a 143. I initially went with an Alias which was a big improvement but the little gel pads seemed to be in the way so swapped to the Toupe when my LBS got some more in. Sit bone pain hasn't vanished on longer rides but don't notice it on the shorter training rides. The Alias retails for $100us, Toupe $150us. My LBS cut me a deal and I sold the Avatar on ebay for a good price so the net cost wasn't too bad. FWIW, One realization I had during the process was that the Pave seatpost would probably be tough to adjust with a non-cutout saddle.

The fixie project was a lot of fun. I ended up learning a lot about bike wrenching and now have a good winter bike. I highly recommend it. Much better than that mountain to road conversion I saw you kicking around a while back!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Free time can be challenging but I've settled into a nice schedule with my family and though she gets annoyed at time, my wife understands I really enjoy cycling and its my outlet to relax. I avg around 100 miles/wk, usually 24 on a Tues/Th training ride hammerfest and a long ride on the weekend. Some weeks its more, some less.
> 
> As for the helmet, I settled on a Limar from nashbar for about $30. Its red and black to match my bike and Sidis! Yes, I have some poser in me! The spec helmets, in addition to being overpriced, didn't fit me well. They just seemed heavy and awkward on me. YMMV
> 
> ...


yeah, free time isn't in abundance for me, i try to knock ride 4 or 5 times a week but i wish i had a training buddy with similar riding schedules. i'm in my exam times now so i'll be riding when i need a break. 
I have no idea also why the Decibels are so ridiculously priced. i almost got one off ebay but i really couldn't justify it when i had a perfectly fine bell helmet. but i would not like to buy that helmet retail.
as for the toupe i was trying to get one on EBAY but i have no idea what my ass size is. lol.i have a 143mm avatar now... would a 130 be ok? i'm not a big fan of my local spec lbs so i don't want to go there. but if sit bone problems don't really get fixed on the toupe then i don't know if i'll upgrade. the sitboane issue is my biggest concern. the last ride i went on with my avatar was 50miles, which is my record thus far. (i coulda made it 60 but it was pitched black already, i was stupid to go that late). anyways the saddle didn't bother me at all once i was on for more than 3 hours, or maybe i didn't feel it cause i crashed and all the other parts hurt more  then i blew two tubes 1 mile from home and had to walk. it wasn't very fun 

haha, i can't believe u remember that idea. anyways, sadly that mtb has been stolen from school no more than 2 days ago  but everyone was right, it wasn't worth the money, and i'm glad i didn't dump any money on it now. however, it blows to lose a commuter bike... i hate walking now, and my commute has jumped from 5 minutes to 20 minutes. bastard thieves.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry to here about the MTB.

Regarding the saddle, IMO you're going to hurt after three hours no matter what you are on. Some are lucky and can find the "one" but to me the benefit of a better saddle is no pain on short rides and quicker recovery for my arse after longer ones.

How do you like those 105 brakes? The koolstop pads improved the tektros immensely but it would be nice to have something a little more precise. I guess the old pros call it "modulation."


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

saddle: I think i'll keep a lookout on ebay for a deal over the winter. I don't think it's a priority now. I just blew a tire the other day, (michelin carbon) theres a big lateral rip, about 1 inch wide. I am not too happy since its been less than 300miles. so it's back to the mondo pros. 

105 brakes: to be honest i don't feel a huge difference, then again my adjusting was less than amazing. i guess there is a better feel to them, they are also lighter. i bought mine on ebay, apparently lightly used but it could be a bit fatigued. i am starting to believe that the brakepads have more to do with it than the caliphers itself. I just never noticed a huge difference from before since they aren't going to stop on the dime eitherway. it's just a bling thang.


----------

